# LapTop macht prob.



## Chris (13. Juni 2008)

Hi zusammen,
ja wie schon oben beschrieben macht mein Lappi prob. beim hochfahren.
Es kommen immer 2 verschiedene Fehlermeldungen(mal die und mal die):
A DISK READ ERROR OCCURRED!!!
ERROR LOADING OPERATING SYSTEM!!!
soll das heißen meine Platte geht in A****

Danke schonmal


----------



## DanielX (13. Juni 2008)

Könnte sein, geh mal in ein Commandofenster und gib "chkdsk C: /F" ein. Das bewirkt das Windows selbst die Partition C: auf Fehler überprüft, und das "/F" das es wen gefunden diese Fehler auch behebt.


----------



## Chris (13. Juni 2008)

mein prob.is nur ich komm nicht mehr ins windows...jetzt kommt auch noch "OPERATING SYSTEM NOT FOUND"


----------



## $Lil Phil$ (13. Juni 2008)

Starte doch Linux von der CD oder so...


----------



## Worm (13. Juni 2008)

Ja, starte mal Linux von CD (am besten Knoppix) und kopier damit alle wichtigen dateien auf usb-stick. Dann Windows CD ins laufwerk rein und neuinstallation.


----------



## Chris (14. Juni 2008)

also meint ihr das mein windoof zerschossen ist(habe xp und vistax32 drauf).....Linux hab ich nicht und kenn mich damnit auch nicht aus...dachte ich bekomms so hin

EDIT:brauch ja eigentlich keine daten retten da ich mehrere partitionen habe


----------



## $Lil Phil$ (14. Juni 2008)

Nein. Starte von einer CD, und teste einfach mal, ob die HDD flöten gegangen ist.
(Auf der PCGH-DVD sind glaub ich tools drauf.)


----------



## Chris (14. Juni 2008)

gig mal nen tip was für tools,steh auf´m schlauch,bin erst aufgestanden


----------



## $Lil Phil$ (14. Juni 2008)

Welche HDD haste denn? Genaue Seriennummer pls


----------



## Chris (14. Juni 2008)

dauert nen bissel,bekomm den deckel nich ab um die nummer zu sehen


----------



## Chris (14. Juni 2008)

so habs ab....JPBA4901291AGG4552J0030
EDIT:müsste die serial sein und dann is noch ne modelnummer drauf
noch nen EDIT:is nen Samsung NP-X20 E Schläppi


----------



## $Lil Phil$ (14. Juni 2008)

Sry, ich kann weder HDD, noch Notebook finden. Kannst ja noch mal selber versuchen. 
Download-Center - Samsung Electronics GmbH


----------



## Chris (14. Juni 2008)

jo ich schau mal


----------



## Chris (14. Juni 2008)

hab leider auch nichts gefunden...son M***....werd ich wohl nicht drumm rumm kommen das BS neu zu machen
schade
trotzdem danke


----------

